# arabian ranches? Nice place to live?



## catmul777 (May 16, 2009)

hello, Im moving to dubai next month, and have found accommodation in arabian ranches which seemed nice. Can you give me some advice please, I assume this is a nice area? I have a 3 year old and would like to try to ensure we move to an area where there are loads of kids his age, as he is used to full time nursery school here in the uk, and obviously leaving all his friends behind.

I won't be working so would love to hear from people in this area.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Take a look at this thread from a week or so ago

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...30634-arabian-ranches-honest-view-please.html

Jo xxx


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

yes its a nice place, and yes plenty of families with young children, also nice school close by.


----------



## jillw0207 (Aug 22, 2009)

catmul777 said:


> hello, Im moving to dubai next month, and have found accommodation in arabian ranches which seemed nice. Can you give me some advice please, I assume this is a nice area? I have a 3 year old and would like to try to ensure we move to an area where there are loads of kids his age, as he is used to full time nursery school here in the uk, and obviously leaving all his friends behind.
> 
> I won't be working so would love to hear from people in this area.


Hi there

I'm also moving to Dubai next month from the UK. My husband is working in real estate and is there already. He has been house hunting for us and, although we don't have children, he has picked out AR as the nicest area to be and is sorting out a lease there. We originally looked at the Springs but he has said that the properties at AR are far better so I think you are making the right decision as far as area goes!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I really enjoy living in AR, so I guess you could say, it's a good place to live.


----------



## sandraw21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hiya Catmul777

We've decided to go for Arabian Ranches and are just waiting on our agent confirming everything in place. We're looking to move out between Christmas and New year.

If you want to PM me for a meet up early next year that would be great. We have a 2 year old girl and will be looking to make new friends.

Sandra


----------



## EMMEWYATT (Oct 27, 2009)

sandraw21 said:


> Hiya Catmul777
> 
> We've decided to go for Arabian Ranches and are just waiting on our agent confirming everything in place. We're looking to move out between Christmas and New year.
> 
> ...


We have 4 year old twins and are looking at AR as a possible location to move to. Have you found the pricing to be reasonable/negotiable? We are looking for a 3 BR villa most likely


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

speak to this guy, he knows it inside out and lives there himself.

[email protected]


----------

